# صناعة الاسفنج



## n.aldumah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليك 
الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو الوصول الى شرح مفصل عن صناعة الاسفنج ومكوناته ويا حبذا لو كان هناك صور مرفقة حيث من دراسة حالة وقد زرت احد المصانع وارغب باكثر من ذلك 
الله معاكم


----------



## Wahid Agha (12 يناير 2010)

​​​​​ 
​​​​​دراسة الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية ​​لإنشاء​​معمل إسفنج​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​معمل الإسفنج​ 
1- مقدمة

يقع المعمل المزمع إنشاؤه في محافظة دير الزور، في منطقة الصالحية ، ويبعد مركزه حوالي 5 كم إلى الشمال الشرقي من مدينة دير الزور.
تقع محافظة دير الزور في شرق سوريا ، ويطلق هذا الاسم على كل من المحافظة وعاصمتها في نفس الوقت. 
تتميز محافظة دير الزور " البالغ عدد سكانها حوالي 1.2 مليون نسمة " بارتفاع معدل الزيادة السنوية في سكانها، حيث يبلغ المعدل الحالي حوالي 35 في الألف ، وعلى الرغم من الانخفاض الملاحظ علي هذا المعدل خلال العقدين الماضيين ، إلا أنه سوف لن يتدنّى عن 30 في الألف خلال الثلث الأول من القرن الحادي والعشرين ، وهذا يعني ، أن معدل الزيادة السكانية في المحافظة سيبلغ حوالي 45 ألف نسمة في السنوات العشرة التالية. وتقع المحافظة في شمال شرق سوريا. وتبعد حوالي 350 كم عن المجمعات السكانية الكبيرة في كل من سوريا والعراق.

فما هو انعكاس كلفة النقل إلى مسافات بعيدة (عبر سوريا) على الطاقة الإنتاجية المفترضة للمعمل؟.

لا شك بأن الإسفنج مادة قليلة الكثافة.! إذ يبلغ وزن 1 م3 من مكعبات الإسفنج 30 كغ (كما اعتمدناه أساسا لحساب الجدوى الاقتصادية.) ، وهذا يعني بأن شاحنة (قاطرة ونصف مقطورة " صينية") المعتمدة لنقل ثلاثين طنا من المواد الصلبة لا تحمل في أحسن تقدير أكثر من 2.7 طنا من مكعبات الإسفنج.

لحساب منعكس كلفة النقل على سعر البيع لفرشات الإسفنج الدارج في مدينة دير الزور. نفترض أن الشاحنة المذكورة تحمل 400 فرشة وتنقلها إلى مسافة 500 كم.

تحمل السيارة المذكورة سابقا 400 فرشة أبعادها (120 × 200× 10 سم) التي يبلغ سعرها بالمفرق بين 1800 – 2000 ل.س. أي:
وبما أن أجرة الشاحنة المذكورة سوف لن يتجاوز 24000 ل.س (مع إدخال أي زيادة غير متوقعة حاليا على سعر الوقود) ، مع افتراض أن المسافة المنقولة هي 500 كم. فإن :

 24000 / 400 = 60 ل.س للفرشة الواحدة . أي بمعدل:
60 / 1800 × 100 = 3.3 % من سعر البيع بالمفرق. وهذا الأثر قليل جدا.

يقودنا الحساب السابق إلى نتيجتين:
1- لا يشكل البعد الجغرافي عقبة أمام خضوع المعمل للمنافسة من قبل المعامل القائمة حاليا في سوريا، بل وفي المنطقة الجغرافية المحيطة بالمعمل لاحقا.
2- لا يحول البعد الجغرافي دون نقل منتجات المعمل ، وبأسعار منافسة، إلى المستهلكين في مراكز الاستهلاك الكبرى.



2- الطاقة الإنتاجية

لا يستند تقديرنا للطاقة الإنتاجية للمعمل المراد إنشاؤه على كمية الاستهلاك المتوقع في محافظة دير الزور بعد أن أصبح المجال الجغرافي في دائرة نصف قطرها 500 كم سوقا لمنتجات هذا المعمل، بل بحثنا عن الطاقة الإنتاجية التي يمكن تحقيقها مع استثمار كلي لا يتجاوز 50 مليون ليرة سورية ( أي 1 مليون دولار) ، لإتاحة الفرصة أمام مجموعة من المستثمرين المحليين "ذوي الإمكانيات المحدودة" استثمار أموالهم في مشروع يحقق عائدا اقتصاديا معقولا. 
 وقد توفر لدينا عرض يحقق:
- إمكانية إنتاج 40 ألف م3 من مكعبات الإسفنج عند العمل على وردية واحدة لمدة 300 يوم في السنة.
- تقع تكاليف الاستثمار الكلية في المجال المطلوب.
- التكنولوجيا المستخدمة بسيطة وتتناسب مع القدرات المحلية للقطاع الخاص.
- يمكن زيادة الطاقة الإنتاجية عند الحاجة بزيادة ساعات العمل اليومية أو زيادة عدد أيام العمل السنوية.
- لا يشكل استيراد المواد الأولية الرئيسية من الخارج (بهدف تخفيض كلفة الإنتاج أي لزيادة القدرة على المنافسة) عبئا ماليا كبيرا على الاستثمار.


3- الآلات والمعدات

أوردنا في قسم العرض الفني والمالي عرضا لتقديم الآلات والمعدات ، يمكن للمستثمر الأخذ به بما يتناسب مع ملاءته المالية وخططه المستقبلية للتطوير. و نبين فيما يلي مجموعة الآلات التي تشكل خطا متكاملا ، والتي تتألف من التجهيزات المتكاملة التي يشكلها العرض المقدم من الصين والتي بنينا عليها تقديرنا لكلفة الاستثمار الكلي للمشروع.
تتكون آلات المعمل من:
- جهاز التمديد الأولي، كامل مع مجفف ذي فرشة مائعة وناقل حلزوني.
- آلة صب المكعبات الكبيرة المدعومة بالتخلية.
- آلة تقطيع.
- نظام استرجاع وتدوير بقايا التقطيع( مكون من: جاروشة ونظام اقتناص الغبار وخلاط).
- تجهيزات مساعدة:
o نظام صوامع نصف آلي.
o ضاغط هواء.
o خزان هواء مضغوط مع تجهيزاته المساعدة.
o مركّم بخار.
o مضخة ماء التبريد.
o نظام إنتاج وتوزيع البخار.
o كامل الأنابيب اللازمة للنظام.



طريقة التصنيع

يعتمد التصنيع أساسا على الخلط الجيد لمادتي :
- البوليول.
- ألإيزوسيانات.

يقوم رأس المزج بالدور الأساسي في العملية ثم يقدم المزيج إلى القالب لتشكيل المكعب.
يجرى العمل على دفعات (أي إنتاج كل مكعب كبير على حدة) .

 ملاحظة : توجد خطوط إنتاج أخرى تعتمد على عملية الإنتاج المستمر. 

ينقل المكعب الكبير إلى آلة التقطيع لإزالة الحروف وتحديد الأبعاد الرئيسية للمكعب ثم تقطيع المكعب الكبير إلى فرشات بالأبعد المطلوبة من قبل تاجر الجملة، أو حسب الطلبات المعتمدة لدى المعمل .
تؤخذ بقايا التقطيع إلى نظام الاسترجاع، الذي يقوم بطحن البقايا لإعادتها للخلط مع المادتين الكيميائيتين المذكورتين قبل إدخالها لتصنيع مكعب جديد.
بينما تقوم التجهيزات المساعدة بتقديم الخدمات ( ماء وهواء مضغوط وبخار) اللازمة للإنتاج.


4- الموقع والبناء

نقدم فيما يلي اقتراحين للبناء وتوضّع الآلات في المعمل . الأول لمعمل ذي طاقة إنتاجية شبيهة بالطاقة الإنتاجية المعتمدة في دراستنا والثاني لطاقة إنتاجية أكبر منها ، إذا ضمن المستثمرون سوقا أكبر لبيع منتجاتهم.



وقد اقترحنا أن تكون المساحة الكلية للأرض التي سيقام عليها المعمل حوالي 5000 م2 تحسبا لأي توسع في المستقبل. ويجب على الأرض أن تلبي الشروط التالية:
- قريبة من طريق عام.
- يمكن توصيل الكهرباء والماء إليها بسهولة وبدون كلفة عالية.
- لا تبعد كثيرا عن الموارد البشرية المؤهلة للتشغيل والصيانة.
- في حال عدم توفر شبكة نظامية لصرف الصحي ، لا يوجد مانع يحول دون إنشاء جورة فنية لصرف المياه الناتجة عن الاستعمال البشري أو المياه الصناعية الغير ملوثة.
أما البناء فيجب أن يضم :
- صالة الإنتاج (حوالي 400 م2) تركب فيها الآلات ، كما تضم ورشة صغيرة ومستودعا صغيرا لقطع الغيار ذات الحاجة .
- مستودع المواد الأولية (حوالي 150 م2).
- مستودع المواد المنتجة (حوالي 250 م2).
- مبنى إدارة (حوالي 100 م2).
- صالة خدمة العمال (حوالي 100 م2) مجهزة بمعدات تحضير الطعام والشراب الاعتيادي وحمامات وخزائن للثياب.. الخ.



5- اليد العاملة

المعمل بسيط ليس فيه تعقيدات فنية أو تقنية ، ويتطلب الوصول إل تشغيل المنشأة بالشكل الجيد إلى اليد العاملة التالية (محسوبة على أساس العمل لوردية واحدة ):
- مدير مسئول مفوض من قبل رب العمل لمتابعة التشغيل وتأمين التدفق اللازم للمواد بدوام صباحي فقط عدد 1 .
- محاسب 1 .
- موظفون 2.
- مستخدمون 4
- حراس 4 .
- سائق 4 .
- عامل إنتاج وعامل مساعد 12.
- مشغل 4.
- محلل مختبر 1.
- عامل صيانة ميكانيكي 1 .
- عامل صيانة كهربائي 1 .

6- المواد الأولية

يجب أن توضع خطة لتوريد المواد الأولية من خارج البلاد على دفعات ربع سنوية. ولا توجد خشية من استيراد كميات زائدة من المواد لأنه يمكن بيعها محليا إذا وجد لدى المعمل فائض منها. 
كما يجب أن تجرى التحاليل المخبرية القياسية على المواد الأولية والمنتجة وتصنيفها في المستودع حسب درجة جودتها.


----------



## خيري الشريف (26 مارس 2010)

شكراص أخي الكريم ونتمنى المواصلة والاستمرارية للجميع


----------



## syrofoam (5 مايو 2010)

ارجو ان تاخذ كمية الهدر بعين الاعتبار وخاصتا انك تعتمد على الصب اليدوي الذي يتبعه كمية كبيرة من الهدر


----------



## gaust (4 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر لكم على المجهود الجميل
ولكن منذ ثلاثة ايام و انا اقرأ كافة المواضيع المتعلقة بصناعة الاسفنج
ولكن للاسف لم اجد تفصيل مباشر لتصنيع الاسفنج سواء كان المصنع يدويا او اليا
لذا ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة و المعرفة في هذا المجال ان يزودنا بمعلومات مبسطة المواد المستخدمة بحيث توضح كل مادة وما هوا اداؤها او فائدتها في هذه الصناعة و كمية كل مادة لغرض انتاج اسفنج بكثافة معينة
وانا واثق من انه في هذا المنتدى سنجد من يساعد في هذا


----------



## moheng1980 (31 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم كيف احتسبت سعر الاسفنجة بقياس 120 * 200 * 10 سم بسعر 1800 ليرة ..على كل حال أنا على استطاعة على تأمين كميات كبيرة من الاسفنج وبسعر مناسب لكل المحافظات وأرخص من الكلفة التي عندكم لأننا نمتلك خط مستمر للانتاج والأفضل بصناعة الاسفنج انشاء مراكز قص وتوزيع من معمل انتاج البلوك لأن معمل واحد بيغطي سوريا ولبنان لو انتج بكامل طاقته


----------



## برزان درويش (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## Metcca (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لأسعار للمواد الأولية والمعلومات الخاصة بها أنصحكم بالتواصل مع شركة METCCA fzco
فهي تخدم صناعة الاسفنج في الشرق الأوسط بشكل جيد


----------



## الاسفنج (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشروعك ناجح بعون الله*

أخ الكريم 
أن نجاح معمل الاسفنج مرتبط بالامكانية المادية كأي مشروع آخر.
لكن الاسفنج على الاخص الاخص .لأن أصحاب المقصات يتعاملون مع المصنع الذي يدعمهم أكثر .

أخوكم :مدير عام شركة لصناعة خطوط انتاج الاسفنج ومقصاته
معرشورين
آ.فواز أبو نور


----------



## الاسفنج (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل لا ولن تجد شيء ينفعك بالنسبة لخبرة صب الاسفنج في النت 
انتبه !!!مواد الاسفنج ليست لعبة !!!أنصحك لا تسمع من حدا 
إذا بدك خبرة صب الاسفنج عليك


----------



## Eng.Foam (12 أكتوبر 2010)

> أخي الفاضل لا ولن تجد شيء ينفعك بالنسبة لخبرة صب الاسفنج في النت
> انتبه !!!مواد الاسفنج ليست لعبة !!!أنصحك لا تسمع من حدا
> إذا بدك خبرة صب الاسفنج عليك بـــ شركة النجاح لصناعة خطوط انتاج الاسفنج سورية معرشورين
> وادي معرشمشة



يا ريت توخي المصداقية بالتعامل وعدم الطعن بقدرة الاخرين بشكل غير مباشر. الحمد لله لي زبائن بالعراق و سوريا و لبنان وساعتهم جميعا لتجاوز مشاكل التصنيع و خدمات اخرى فنية لكن للاسف الاخوان يبحثون عن الطريقة الاسهل و الاوفر وسيجدون لكن بنتائج مخيبة للامال على العموم الاسفنج صناعته ليست مجرد خلطه كما لاحظت بداسة الجدوى اي مصنع اسفنج يقوم دون استشارة اهل الخبرة في المراحل الاولية مصيرة معروف وخصوصا اذا تم تركيب ماكئن صينية او صناعة محلية الصنع فالله حسبه و نعم الوكيل. التوفيق للجميع


----------



## Eng.Foam (12 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ريت توخي المصداقية بالتعامل وعدم الطعن بقدرة الاخرين بشكل غير مباشر. الحمد لله لي زبائن بالعراق و سوريا و لبنان وساعتهم جميعا لتجاوز مشاكل التصنيع و خدمات اخرى فنية لكن للاسف الاخوان يبحثون عن الطريقة الاسهل و الاوفر وسيجدون لكن بنتائج مخيبة للامال على العموم الاسفنج صناعته ليست مجرد خلطه كما لاحظت بداسة الجدوى اي مصنع اسفنج يقوم دون استشارة اهل الخبرة في المراحل الاولية مصيرة معروف وخصوصا اذا تم تركيب ماكئن صينية او صناعة محلية الصنع فالله حسبه و نعم الوكيل. التوفيق للجميع


----------



## كميائي بركات (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي هذه المعلومات القيمة وارجو المزيد عن هذا المجال من حيث العملية الصناعية نفسها المواد الداخلة في الصناعة ونسبها وواهمية كل مادة وتاثيرها


----------



## الاميرررر (22 أكتوبر 2013)

نرجو التفاصيل بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس فؤاد جبار (17 يناير 2014)

شكر جزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع....لقد قرأت كل المشاركات ولكن صدقا اقول ان هناك بعض البخل في تغطية هذا المجال من الصناعة بالذات لا ادري لماذا ....هل لانها معقدة لهذا الحد ام لانها مهمة لاصحابها من العاملين في هذا المجال ولا يريدون اي منافسة....لله العلم ومنه التوفيق


----------

